

Cracking Down on Botnets - mattjung
http://blogs.technet.com/microsoft_blog/archive/2010/02/25/cracking-down-on-botnets.aspx

======
abreu_alexandre
another case of "catching a botnet by the tail"

[http://www.emailsecuritymatters.com/site/blog/all-about-
spam...](http://www.emailsecuritymatters.com/site/blog/all-about-spam/Catch-a-
botnet-by-the-tail/)

although really essential and important, what bothers me is that, due to some
misconceptions about botnets, this kind of effort keeps being presented as a
big step towards "less spams" or "less malware" which is wrong on the longer
term ...

------
dustingetz
" _a federal judge granted a temporary restraining order cutting off 277
Internet domains believed to be run by criminals as the Waledac bot_ "

I would expect most botnet domains are hosted in a country with lax cyber
laws.

Update: Researched a little further, ICANN owns the DNS root zone and is run
in the US, does the US really have the authority to cut off pieces of the
internet? WTF? I really hope I'm missing something.

